# My Website has been PULLED!



## headroom (Oct 20, 2007)

H, I am looking for advice on a problem I have with the hosting of my website, it was hosted by JAV hostings in June 2006, we have learned that this company have not paid for the servers and as a result all their sites have been pulled! What I am trying to establish is how to go about getting it back from the servers, we have been told by the webmaster who built this site that we need the owner of JAV hosting to "release" it, he is (or was) a mate of the hosting boss. I am getting no where fast trying to get any sense from them and hope that someone here might be able to shed some light on the possibilty of getting it back . . . IT IS MINE! . . WHY SHOULD I LOSE IT BECAUSE THE HOSTING COMPANY RENEGED?:upset: Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

You have been given the proper advise, you need to contact the company in order to get your site released. Theres really no otherway. Did you also get your domain name through them? 

One thing you may be able to do is to search google for your site and get it from their cache. 

In the mean time fire your webmaster for not picking a reputable web host.


----------



## A-H (Apr 17, 2008)

May I take the opportunity to point out the importance of ALWAYS making backups of your websites and databases!

Most controlpanels have such an option, and if not there is always the manual way.

Even if you trust your host to make backups as they really should do, on a third party server, you should at least make a monthly backup of your site as you can never be 100% sure that some natural catastrophy or as in your case an unserious provider might make your site unaccessable in some way.


----------



## royax (Apr 22, 2008)

I believe that company is a reselling webhost. They are just renting a dedicated server from another hosting company so they can divide the space and sell to their clients. If that company was locked up due to unpaid bills then all files on the server will be recovered.


----------



## headroom (Oct 20, 2007)

They are a reseller for Fast host, but I believe there was also a hacking problem which fast host found and notified all resellers with instructions to change various settings, JAV weren't contactable to do this hence their sites were pulled. We have contacted Fast host with a view to getting it released without success (too long a story). As I said above A steep learning curve. . . BUT I won't get caught out again, . . . control will be ALL MINE!


----------



## royax (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah that's the problem with Fast host last year that their systems was hacked. But right now they already fixed the hole on their systems.


----------



## headroom (Oct 20, 2007)

we are happy for the time being at least happy to rehost with Fast host, accepting that their problems have been addressed, I doubt that I will ever host with a reseller in the future as a result of this whole issue. My site was a very professional one and had just hit page one on Google, which gives the whole thing an even more bitter taste!


----------



## royax (Apr 22, 2008)

I believe Fast Host is a sister company of 1&1. Fast is located at UK as well as 1&1. Have you tried 1&1 webhosting?


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, i can imagine how devastating this can be!

The webhost I swear by is Servage.net


----------



## royax (Apr 22, 2008)

What's your problem with Servage.net? Can you share to us.


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

royax said:


> What's your problem with Servage.net? Can you share to us.


servage is great!!... i dont swear at it... i swear BY it


----------



## royax (Apr 22, 2008)

good for you.... Just visited their site and they have great hosting plans.


----------

